# JMA Woodworks - Solid Wood Stands



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever dealt with JMA Woodworks out of Buffalo? I came across them in my desperate search for a non particle board living room quality stand for my upcoming 90G. Here's a link to their website:

http://www.jmawoodworks.com

They mention that they have a decent amount of customer from Canada, so I'm hoping someone might be able to comment on them. I'm wondering about things like the actual quality of their stands. The customer service. Anything else worth mentioning.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Why not order from Miracles in Orangeville instead? I asked them for a quote for my 65 gallon 36x18 tank and they replied with the following:

"In maple $ 695.00, pine is $ 625.00, you could pick it up in Orangeville or we could ship it for $ 60.00

Cabinetry is running 4-6 weeks presently"

See attached pictures for examples of their tanks.

Or you can buy the Marineland (Perfecto) Monterey Stand which is the best quality stand I have ever bought. I bought my 60x18 Monterey stand in black from Jake at Big Al's.

http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog...x18-stand-black-perfecto-monterey-p-2330.html
--
Paul


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

YOu can also contact Kevin in the saltwater section. He made my stand and I'm super happy with it!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Y2KGT said:


> Why not order from Miracles in Orangeville instead? I asked them for a quote for my 65 gallon 36x18 tank and they replied with the following:
> 
> "In maple $ 695.00, pine is $ 625.00, you could pick it up in Orangeville or we could ship it for $ 60.00
> 
> ...


I've emailed them and they quoted $900 for a maple stand for a 90g. I bit pricer than JMA Woodworks, but Miracles ships and I know for a fact they do excellent work.

Thanks 
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

altcharacter said:


> YOu can also contact Kevin in the saltwater section. He made my stand and I'm super happy with it!


I reached out to him about a month ago. Unfortunately he seems to be really busy and I'm still waiting for him to let me know how much he would charge to build a stand for a 90g.

Can I ask how much he charged for your stand and how large it was? Do you have any pictures of the stand by any chance?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*yes*

I have a stand from JMA...great stand, good price, no problems with communication and setting up the deal. Highly recommended and happy with the stand


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Matthew RJ said:


> I have a stand from JMA...great stand, good price, no problems with communication and setting up the deal. Highly recommended and happy with the stand


Got any pictures you can share? I'm curious to get a better idea of how the stand is built on the inside.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*cabinet*



















Inside the stand was a thread I saw on some fish forum. My planted tank is much neater inside. This is a catch all cupboard of extra bits.

The picture of the tank, there are more fish. Lighting didn't do a good job of showing the fish, and tomorrow is cleaning day.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

There's lots of small cabinet making shops in the Gta, why not support local businesses.
Keith


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Keith T said:


> There's lots of small cabinet making shops in the Gta, why not support local businesses.
> Keith


I've actually explored that option but all the quotes so far have been between $1500 and $3000 for a nice basic stand ... that's a bit more than I'd like to spend.

If anyone knows a shop that can do it for cheaper I'd definitely look into that.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*Buffalo*

If you do go to Buffalo, be sure to hit the Anchor Bar for wings!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've actually explored that option but all the quotes so far have been between $1500 and $3000 for a nice basic stand ... that's a bit more than I'd like to spend.
> 
> If anyone knows a shop that can do it for cheaper I'd definitely look into that.
> 
> ...


You can buy the Perfecto Monterey stand for under $600. You won't find a better made stand anywhere in my opinion. And it's purpose built to hold an aquarium. 
--
Paul


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Y2KGT said:


> You can buy the Perfecto Monterey stand for under $600. You won't find a better made stand anywhere in my opinion. And it's purpose built to hold an aquarium.
> --
> Paul


I've looked into that stand cause I thought it was all wood and plywood but when I emailed Marineland about it they said it also can contain particle board and MDF.

Here's their response:
----------
Thank you for your email and we apologize for the delay in our reply. To answer your question, our Monterey, Majesty, Newport, and Ventura stands are and can be comprised of MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard,) plywood and true wood and true wood trim.* Some particle board may also be used on certain stands. The stands are not made from marine grade plywood although our stands are treated with melanine to keep water splash from causing any degradation to the stand.
----------

Since I can't stand MDF and particle board (probably the two worst things you could use around water) that ruled the Monterey stand out 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

All of my items are furniture grade as you can see on my post on page 1 Cherry Aquarium stand.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

JMAWoodworks said:


> All of my items are furniture grade as you can see on my post on page 1 Cherry Aquarium stand.


Glad to see that you're on this forum. The biggest thing folding me back from buying a stand with you is the lack of delivery/shipping. 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm right over by the gallery mall. I have a lot of people come from Canada to pick up stands. There's to heavy to ship because there all wood.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've looked into that stand cause I thought it was all wood and plywood but when I emailed Marineland about it they said it also can contain particle board and MDF.
> 
> Here's their response:
> ----------
> ...


Looks like Marineland's reply talks about all of their stands and therefore all of the materials they're made from. Their answer is not specific to the Monterey stand and therefore to me shows the person responding didn't know the answer to your question.

Its like asking GM what the Corvette is made of and getting "our Corvette, Impala, Cruze and ... are and can be comprised of fiberglass, metal..."

Go to Big Al's in Mississauga where you can see and touch the actual stand. They may also have a brochure for the Monterey stand that lists the materials.

I've had mine for over two years with a sump and its still as solid as the day I bought it.
--
Paul


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

As you can see in the pictures this is how I frame my stands.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Big Als has a Seapora Monarch stand , it's a pine stand and they have it at big als mississauga on their 180 gallon floor model. its a good stand .


----------

